# Aptaujas >  foruma meerkjis

## kaspich

es nemaaku to poll uztaisit, varbuut sysadmini var liidzeet.

piedaavaaju aptauju.

Tavupraat:
a) kaspichveidiigie nokillo visu veelmi ko darboties elektronikas nozaree, jo aizskar manu pashcienju;
b) kaspichveidiigie neljauj komfortabli justies esoshaa tehniskaa liimenja ietvaros;
c) kaspichveidiigie nespej uztvert manu domu, jo vinju zinaashanas ir ljoti ierobezhotas un idejas - konservatiivas;
d) kaspichveidiigie kaut ko jeedz, bet tas nav vajadziigs sheit, jo shis ir amatieru forums;
e) kaspichveidiigie sapurina un motivee augt
f) kas ir kaspichveidiigie?

----------


## Zigis

g) cits variants

----------


## JDat

Viss jau būtu labi. Man itkā atļauj taistīt, bet ar vienu noteikumu...

----------


## JDat

...ne vairāk kā 100 zīmes.

Tā arī nepētīju vai vienam atbilžu variantam vai visam kopā (laikam jau vienam atbilžu variantam).
Var īsāk un ar garumzīmēm? Tas taupa simbolu skaitu...  :: 

PS: Max. 10 atbilžu varianti.

----------


## zzz

g) kaspichveidiigais ir noveerots tikai viens gabals (ja tik shis pats sevi neuzskata daudzskaitlii - mees, kaspichs pirmais, utt.)

h) kaspichveidiigais kaut kaadus siikumus iemaniijies ir, tachu shim ir buutiskas mentaalas probleemas. Eto k psihiatru.

i) Nenaak iisti praataa neviens efektiivi darbojoshss elektronikas forums, kur kaspichveidiigais komunikaaciju stilinsh tiktu pieljauts lietot ikdienaa. Makshkjereeshanas, nu tas ir foruma nacionaalaas iipatniibas, aciimredzot.

j) a no atbildiibas par bazaaru shis nosachkoja gan.

----------


## JDat

ar iespēju iekeksēt vairājus variantus. un kā paliek ar anonimitāti? Ķeksītis ir, var redzēt kā kurš balso. ķeksīša nav, neredz kā baso...  ::

----------


## RobinDAB

> un kā paliek ar anonimitāti? Ķeksītis ir, var redzēt kā kurš balso. ķeksīša nav, neredz kā baso...


 Domā, ka šamējie jau tik iebiedēti ka baidīsies balsot atklātā balsojumā?
 komentāri pie iepriekšējo oratoru minētā - lai mazāk burtu un neapmaldītos plašajās izvēles iespējās:
g) kaspičs - kā sugas  vārds
h) kaspičs - diagnoze
punktus c, e, i un f dabiski var izlaist. Dažus tālab, ka jautājums jau ir atbilde, dažus tālab, ka ar ķeksīti vien nepietiks. 

PS: punkts f - personiskās identitātes meklējumi, vai kā?  Daļa no h)?
FAIL. Pilnīgs FAIL.
Atbilde ir pases otrajā lapā. Pie nosacījuma ja 1) sasniegta zināma vecuma robeža kad tādas parasti sāk izsniegt 2) šamējā nav aizturēta kādā uzņemšanā vai tiesībsargājošajās iestādēs sakarā ar indivīda sabiedrisko bīstamību abos iespējamajos gadījuumos.

PS2: topikstarterim neglaimojošu komentāru autoriem dabiski jābūt gataviem uz to, ka tiks izķidāta visa viņu iepriekšējā dokumentētā un nedokumentētā aktivitāte, kura tiks atzīta par absolūti FAIL. Sakarā ar ko tēmas apmeklējamība prognozējami būs nežēlīgi liela, bet aktivitāte apgriezti pretēja.

PS3: IMHO - 3585 posti pasākumā, kas topikstarterim diez vai nes finansiālu vai morālu ieguvumu, šausmīgi velk uz punktu h). 
PS4: ņemot vērā, ka no šiem 35xx vairāk kā vienkaršiem paplašinātiem teikumiem vismaz 3000 ir pārpilni ar izteiktu cilvēkmīlestību, aizdomas par punkta h) iespējamo atbilstību realitātei tikai pastiprina.

----------


## andrievs

Manuprāt "aptaujas" par ētikas un/vai psihiatrijas izpausmēm ir bezjēdzīgas.

Un ķeksītis ir vajadzīgs tikai viens.  
Pie tēmas atvēršanas  uzliekam ķeksi "Negribu, lai šo varētu komentēt lietotājs :"  un teksta  lauks, kur ar semikolu atdala visas laimi un mieru sniedzošās izvēles.

Ikvienā dzīves situācijā iestājas miers, ja valda vienlīdzība un tiesiskums.
Forumā  vienlīdzība būtu, ja ikviens - kā jau tagad ir - brīvi var nerakstīt  komentārus tur, kur to nevēlas, kā arī vajadzētu ieviest iespēju  neredzēt sev nepatīkamus komentētājus pie savas tēmas. Kopēju Tiesiskumu  nodrošina moderators. 
 Voilà !
"Gods Dievam augstībā, miers virs zemes un cilvēkiem labs prāts"

----------


## kur

paldies, interesanti lasīt šo forumu, var atrast atbildes uz dažādiem jautājumiem. 
bet kur ir palicis galvenais atbildētājs kaspich? bez viņa jums te līmenis nokrities un arī jautrības nava...

----------


## Didzis

kaspich tika "izrakstīts" no šī foruma. Neviens jau neapšauba kaspich gudrību, bet nu uzvesties viņs gan forumā neprata un tolka no viņa mega "gudrības" arī bija maz. Foruma "līmenis" ir tāds, ka tā biedriem un, galu galā, te ir amatieru forums. Nav jau slikti,ka forumā apgrozās gudri cilvēki, bet tad jāprot nolaisties līdz parastu foruma biedru zināšanu līmenim, nevis "pirksti kāmētā" in visi jāapsaukā par durakiem

----------


## JDat

Nu, jā. Kluss forums. Ko nu? Es savus jautājumus atrisinu ar googles palīdzību. Vai arī piezvanu un pa telefonu parunāju ar kādu citu foruma biedru. Kaut ko būvēt, taisīt plātīties? Nav laika un gribēšanas.

----------


## ansius

nu jā, kluss ir, bet. nekas gan jau gaire ziemas vakari atnāks sāks kustēt.

----------


## Vitalii

> ...gan jau gaire ziemas vakari atnāks un sāks kustēt.


 _garie vakari jau atnākuši....bet, ziemas kā naf tā naf un ar kustības nekādas._

----------


## juris90

Nu tak visi vel pa āru dzīvo vai mežā gailenes lasa.  ::  Pagaid, kad ārā būs tāds palielāks mīnuss tad kustība pieaugs.

----------


## JDat

Ideju daudz, laika maz. Tāpēc bārstīt tukšas idejas negribās. Tad vēl klāt pilnmēness. Rezultātā klusums.

----------


## M_J

Maz jau Latvijā to, kā agrāk teiktu - "radiomīlētāju", un vairāk nepaliek. Par to, ar ko darbā nākas ņemties līdz "smadzeņu jēlumam", kaut kā negribas rakstīt, bet laika maziem, mīļiem, nekomerciāliem sirdsdarbiņiem nepietiek.

----------


## Athlons

Taisnība... darbā pārsvarā sanāk noņemties tik ļoti, ka īsti vairs nav iekāriena kaut ko funktierēt un veidot mājās... man domāt - reti kuram darbs ir tik mierīgs, ka pēc tā vēl ir kaudzēm enerģijas, ko izlietot... turklāt klasiskos mājas darbus un regulāros remontdarbus neviens nav atcēlis...  :: 

Pašam arī ideju it kā netrūkst, tāpatās kā vajadzību... bet kāmēr nekas konkrēts nav iesākts, nav jau arī ko stāstīt, tāpēc pagaidām klusēju... negribas jau arī mētāties tā vienkārši ar idejām, bez kokrēta seguma... kad būs tad rādīs...

Plus... nevar arī noliegt tādu faktu, kā šīs tēmas autora un vēl dažu biedru un līdzskrējēju attieksmi pret pārējiem fōruma biedriem... tas ir stipri mazinājis dzīvīgumu un drosmi šet kaut ko postēt... bet tas savulaik jau ir ticis apspriests gana...

----------


## osscar

ziema, ta ziema - tagad tik sākās. Līdz ar ko pagarināju vasaras copes sezonu bet  tagad cerams vairāk paliks laika  palodēšanai. Bet kaut ko ba biškam čukinu visu laiku. Protams uz nano tehnoloģijām nespiežu - daro to kas pašam patīk. Tūlīt papildināšu lietotāju izstrādājumus ar vēlvienu vienkāršu izstrādājumu, kurš iesācējiem varētu noderēt. Liekas te to nebiju licis.

----------


## australia

uzsals un sēdēsi atkal uz ledus  ::

----------


## JDat

Athlons! Atkal gribās emocijas forumā? Tak ar kaspiču nav iespējams normāli runāt. Pat klātienē.

----------


## Athlons

ko ta nu es te par emōcijām fōrumā...  :: 
šis topiks tādām lietām kāreiz arī tika uzražots...
pirmāmkārtām gan atbildēju par tēmu, kāpēc te maz tiek postēt, jo acīmredzot nevienam īsti laika nav...
tā piebilde par dažu fōruma biedru attieksmi bija tikai bōnusā... un fōrums tiešām ir mainījies - pirms un pēc kaspicha...  :: 
uz labu vai sliktu, grūti teikt, bet klusāks noteikti...

----------


## tornislv

Nez, es neuzskatu sevi par kaut kādu ūberelektroniķi, bet man ar Kasparu ne te, ne dzīvē problēmu komunicēt nav bijis.

----------

